# SQL Abfrage funktioniert nicht.



## hanna23 (12. Feb 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir in Eclipse ein SQL-Script angelegt. also eine Dateine namens 123.sql

diese kann ich über eclipse ausführen. mein problem ist jetzt jedoch, wenn ich 2 sql statements drin stehen habe funktioniert es nicht mehr.

also bei einem Create Table, kein problem. Sobald im script aber zwei Create Table stehen. bekomm ich einen fehler, und zwar genau da wo das zweite statement anfängt. muss ich die irgednwie trennen? oder wie mache ich das ??

danke


----------



## thE_29 (12. Feb 2009)

1. falsches Forum!
2. wie sehen die Statements genau aus?
3. was für ne Exception kriegst?


----------



## hanna23 (12. Feb 2009)

genau das gleiche problem bei Drop Table:

DROP TABLE imp;
DROP TABLE info;


beide statements in einem sql script gehen nicht, beide einzeln schon !?


----------



## Niki (12. Feb 2009)

zeig doch bitte dein skript. die einzelnen statements solltest du mit / trennen. ich glaub der ; ist nicht notwendig


----------



## Niki (12. Feb 2009)

DROP TABLE imp/
DROP TABLE info/


----------



## hanna23 (12. Feb 2009)

als fehlermeldung z.b. bei den drop sachen bekomme ich:



```
DROP TABLE imp;
DROP TABLE info;


You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'DROP TABLE info' at line 2
```


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2009)

@niki, erstmal danke, jedoch bekomme ich dann diese meldung:


```
DROP TABLE imp/
DROP TABLE info/


You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '/
DROP TABLE info/' at line 1
```


----------



## SlaterB (12. Feb 2009)

was bedeutet es denn überhaupt 'ein Skript auszuführen'
gehts hier um JDBC? welchen Code genau verwendest du für das alles?


----------



## hanna23 (12. Feb 2009)

also ich habe es jetzt mit phpmyadmin und mit squirrel probiert. da gehts ohne probleme. auch wenn ich die gleichen scripte lade. dann muss ich es wohl über diesen weg gehen.
ja es geht um jdbc, ich sage in eclipse einfach -> Execute SQL-Statement.


----------



## Kaffeemaschinist (12. Feb 2009)

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich damals bei diversen Scripten mit Hibernate Probleme hatte, wenn ich nicht ne Leerzeile dazwischen stehen haben. Ist aber schon soooo lange her, dass das nicht mehr stimmen muss.

Ansonsten mal schauen, ob Hibernate evtl. an irgendeiner Stelle den Befehlstrenner (DELIMITER) neu setzt.


----------



## Ebenius (12. Feb 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, wo es im Eclipse "Execute SQL-Statement" gibt, aber Dein Script beinhaltet ja *mehrere* Statement*s*. Damit stimmt dann der Fehler wenigstens mit dem Namen des Befehls überein.

Ich öffne im Eclipse .sql-Dateien mit dem "SQL File Editor". Wenn man dann Rechtsklick » _Execute All_ auswählt, funktionierts mit mehreren Statements.

Ebenius


----------

